# 660 Rhino Help????



## Choppajay (Sep 10, 2010)

What would cause the exhaust pipe to glow red? Running too rich, low compression, exhaust leak??????


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Running lean 

the wetter the better


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

runniong to lean. if bikes a carb need to te jet, if its fi then need a programmer


----------



## Choppajay (Sep 10, 2010)

*Thanks fellas...*

In the process of re-jetting.


----------

